# [Q] Is it ok to delete apk files after installation? Please read further.



## MarlonKaye (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi.  I just found out that apk files are kept in the device after installation of the app.  

I just recently downloaded a file explorer app and I found out that the apk files of the free games which I downloaded and installed from android market are kept in this folder:

/mnt/asec (I'm using Samsung Galaxy Ace)

There are individual folders for each game, and in each folder are a lib folder and the apk file. For example:

Fruit Ninja folder (which is found in mnt/asec folder) contains a lib folder and an apk file.

Fruit Slice folder (which is also found in mnt/asec folder) contains a lib folder and an apk file.

My question is, is it ok to delete these apk files? Will the games still work?

Also, can I send these apk files to someone else via bluetooth so they may download the apps without having to visit android market?


----------



## PakAttack1994 (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah you can delete the apk file after installing any app for it to still function, I do it all the time. Yes you can send the apk file to your friend so they can install it. If you're still cautious, try doing a trial run with one apk file...send it to your friend first, then delete, see if it works.


----------



## rarsenaux (Mar 13, 2012)

The .apk files are like setup files for windows.  Once installed, you don't need the apk, especially if you are backing up with Titanium or similar backup program.


----------



## MarlonKaye (Mar 14, 2012)

*follow up question*

Hi. Thanks guys.
Is everything from the android market ".apk"?  Is it possible that some have a different extension? I downloaded a dictionary app, I can't be sure but I think it's a .zip file.

Thank you.


----------



## MarlonKaye (Mar 14, 2012)

*pakattack*

I tried to delete the apk file.  It cannot be deleted.

However, I copied it to my sd card, uninstalled the app, re-installed it using the one already in my sdcard, and it installed just fine.

I still want to be able to delete the apk file that is in the system though (/mnt/asec).

Any ideas or do I just have to deal with it?


----------



## WillShaka (Mar 14, 2012)

*sending .apk signed with another device*



PakAttack1994 said:


> yeah you can delete the apk file after installing any app for it to still function, I do it all the time. Yes you can send the apk file to your friend so they can install it. If you're still cautious, try doing a trial run with one apk file...send it to your friend first, then delete, see if it works.

Click to collapse



I agree with deleting it won't be a problem but sending to a friend?
sometimes I think there would be a message stating that its not sign 
correctly.. correct me if I'm wrong Thank You


----------



## MarlonKaye (Mar 14, 2012)

WillShaka, like I said, I tried to delete it.  I can't.  Not allowed. 
I don't know why. I'm using ES File explorer


----------



## WillShaka (Mar 14, 2012)

not sure if this works but have you tried unmounting the sd and delete?


----------



## MarlonKaye (Mar 14, 2012)

WillShaka said:


> I agree with deleting it won't be a problem but sending to a friend?
> sometimes I think there would be a message stating that its not sign
> correctly.. correct me if I'm wrong Thank You

Click to collapse



Also, and I don't mean to veer out of topic (this question is often ignored in Q&A forum), if I use Odin to upgrade my stock firmware instead of using Kies, will it erase all my data?  I have a feeling it will...


----------



## MarlonKaye (Mar 14, 2012)

WillShaka said:


> not sure if this works but have you tried unmounting the sd and delete?

Click to collapse



Just tried it. Doesn't work, but thanks for suggesting. =)


----------



## JustSkilled (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, you can delete the APK after installation. But the APKs in /system/app/ need to stay where they are to function appropriately


----------



## WillShaka (Mar 14, 2012)

MarlonKaye said:


> Also, and I don't mean to veer out of topic (this question is often ignored in Q&A forum), if I use Odin to upgrade my stock firmware instead of using Kies, will it erase all my data?  I have a feeling it will...

Click to collapse





MarlonKaye said:


> Just tried it. Doesn't work, but thanks for suggesting. =)

Click to collapse



yes odin your phone would wipe out all the user and data status.

your welcome sorry I couldn't help


----------



## _Justan_ (Mar 11, 2013)

*All-In-One Toolbox App*



MarlonKaye said:


> WillShaka, like I said, I tried to delete it.  I can't.  Not allowed.
> I don't know why. I'm using ES File explorer

Click to collapse



I use the All-In-One Toolbox app to automatically find and delete all .apk files. It also has an automatic backup and restore function for apps.


----------



## Christinemd (Apr 5, 2017)

So my daragon city and messenger are in the apk files I  don't know if its backed by another zip folder my tablet is the amazon fire so if I deleted the apk files that is downloaded for an android would my appe still work the same


----------

